# Problem with eth1 (wireless) connection

## nader emami

I have a linksys router which I have configured it as a secure network with the next information:

 *Quote:*   

> SSID : linksys_SES_46416
> 
>            channel : 11
> 
>            Encryption: WPA Personal
> ...

 

If I want to check the wireless interface, I get the next following information: 

```
iwlist eth1 scanning 
```

 *Quote:*   

> eth1      Scan completed :
> 
>           Cell 01 - Address: 00:18:F8:D4:8F:26
> 
>                     ESSID:"linksys_SES_46416"
> ...

 

Then I turn up the interface

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart
```

It comes with the  *Quote:*   

> eth1 :time out

 .

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  * Stopping eth1
> 
>  *   Bringing down eth1
> ...

 

The configuration file (/etc/conf.d/net) is :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> modules=( "iwconfig" )
> 
> preferred_aps=( "linksys_SES_46416" )
> ...

 

Would somebody tell me where I have some mistake?

Regards,

NaderLast edited by nader emami on Sun Jan 20, 2008 11:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bjlockie

Can you connect with WEP turned off?

----------

## nader emami

This laptop works with wired network well. But I don't know what you mean of "Turn off WEP"!

----------

## MostAwesomeDude

He means, can you connect if you turn off encryption and authentication on the router?

----------

## deno

If you want support for wpa then you have to use wpa_supplicant. here is my /etc/conf.d/net file:

```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

 2 # scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

 3 # please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

 4 # in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

 5 config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

 6 #dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis -N"

 7 dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10"

 8

 9 # Prefer wpa_supplicant over wireless-tools

10 modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

11

12 # It's important that we tell wpa_supplicant which driver we should

13 # be using as it's not very good at guessing yet

14 wpa_supplicant_ath0="-Dmadwifi"

15

16 wpa_timeout_ath0=60
```

edit:

I suppose I wasn't clear enough. You should change modules=("iwconfig") to modules=("wpa_supplicant")

----------

## nader emami

I have changed the (/etc/conf.d/net) file. 

```

#modules=( "iwconfig" )

modules=( "wpa_supplicant")

# Because I have an ipw3945 interace, therefore "-Dipw"

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dipw"      # 

config_eth1=("dhcp")

#dhcp_eth1="nontp nonis"

dhcpcd_eth1="-t 10"

wpa_timeout_ath1=60

```

Then I get an other problem which I know nothing about it if I run 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]
> 
>  * Stopping eth1
> ...

 

----------

## deno

Did you try -Dwext instead of -Dipw? Btw. you have a thread about ipw3945 here https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-434817-highlight-e1705.html

----------

## nader emami

I have change the -Dipw to -Dwext and I have got the next message:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Caching service dependencies ...                [ ok ]
> 
>  * Stopping eth1
> ...

 

----------

## cgmd

For what it's worth, on my Thinkpad X60s , with the Intel 945GM/GMS geraphics controller and ipw3945 driver, I have identical failed wireless (eth2) when I try to re-start it:

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth2 restart

 * Stopping eth2

 *   Bringing down eth2

 *     Stopping dhcpcd on eth2 ...                                        [ ok ]

 *     Shutting down eth2 ...                                             [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on eth2 ...                                       [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on eth2 ...                                [ ok ]

 * Starting eth2

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth2 ...

ioctl[SIOCSIWMODE]: Resource temporarily unavailable

Could not configure driver to use managed mode

ioctl[SIOCGIWRANGE]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Resource temporarily unavailable

WEXT auth param 7 value 0x1 - ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Resource temporarily unavailable

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Resource temporarily unavailable                                                                               [ ok ]th param 5 value 0x1 -

 *   Starting wpa_cli on eth2 ...                                         [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

```

Following this, eth2 is running, but no IP address has been assigned...

I have tried everything I know to correct this, but without success. I hope someone has a solution!   :Sad: 

----------

